
Device Recognition and Indoor Localization - MrQuincle
http://www.annevanrossum.com/blog/2015/09/15/a-really-smart-power-outlet/
======
alexdm0
How open source are these things? Can we program them ourselves?

~~~
MrQuincle
Absolutely. It is open hardware, open-source firmware, open-source apps. Plus
the devices have a Bluetooth Low Energy API.

